# Happy Halloween Birthday, Spooky1!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And in true haunter fashion, you'll spend it setting up a graveyard

Happy birthday to my best honey!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Halloween Birthday Spooky1!!!!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday and Happy Halloween!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Happy B-day! Hope it's a spooky one!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Spooky!!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope you have a wonderful birthday, Spooky!!!! Best wishes my friend!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy bday!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday ...ahhh, Honey!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Spooky1!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Spooky1!!! Enjoy your day and have a great Halloween!


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Happy happy birthday!!! I hope your day is as wonderful and spooky as possible! Thank you for being such an inspiration on this site!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Sneaking on at work to wish you a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to Spooky1!!!!!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy birthday, Spooky!! Hope you & Roxy have a grreat Halloween!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Birthday and Happy Halloween Spooky!! I hope you have a wonderful day and year!!*


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It was a great, busy and tiring day. Roxy got me a cool little creature creation from Dave the Dead. Now we're off to sleep for 12 hours or so.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Hope the Birthday Skeleton gets you what you want tonight!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Spooky1!
Happy Birthday to you!

Sorry my birthday wish is late. You know your birthday is on the busiest day of the year. But look how many people celebrate the day with you.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)




----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Spooky1. As a gift, I won't be singing you the song!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Spooky1..hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY...!


----------

